# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  ThinApp 4.5, la nouvelle solution de virtualisation d'applications de VMware

## Mejdi20

*ThinApp 4.5, la nouvelle solution de virtualisation d'applications de VMware*

*ThinApp 4.5, la nouvelle solution de virtualisation d'applications de VMware, acclre de 40% la migration vers Windows 7 et fait reculer les barrires conomiques pour les entreprises qui souhaitent moderniser leur infrastructure*

PALO ALTO, Californie, 19 mars 2010 -- VMWare, Inc (NYSE : VMW), le leader mondial des logiciels de virtualisation depuis le poste client jusqu'au datacenter et jusqu'au cloud, annonce la sortie de VMware ThinApp 4.5, la solution de virtualisation d'applications de VMware. ThinApp 4.5 permet aux entreprises de migrer facilement vers Microsoft Windows 7 grce au support des applications hrites ou personnalises, et ce  partir d'un grand nombre d'environnements Windows. Avec ThinApp 4.5, les entreprises peuvent oprer une migration rapide de leurs applications vers les nouveaux systmes Windows (dont Microsoft Windows 7). La solution permet galement d'viter les conflits entre environnements d'exploitation et d'amortir les investissements en rallongeant la dure de vie des applications.

Selon une tude mene par la socit amricaine ESG (Entreprise Strategy Group), plus de 75 % des entreprises qui renouvellent leur parc informatique dans les 2 prochaines annes opteront pour Windows 7. Parmi celles qui choisiront d'agrandir leur parc informatique, 62 % devraient effectuer une mise  niveau vers le dernier opus de Microsoft. Elles devront donc oprer cette migration non seulement au niveau de leurs postes de travail, mais galement sur l'ensemble de leurs suites logicielles et de leurs applications, qu'elles soient hrites ou personnalises. Les analyses ralises sur la solution de VMware montrent que ThinApp 4.5 peut rduire de 25 % les cots de migration et rendre les mises  niveau jusqu' 40 % plus rapides en acclrant la mise  jour des applications et les processus de test et de dploiement.



"Migrer vers Windows 7 est un besoin stratgique pour les entreprises mais reprsente galement un obstacle oprationnel et financier", explique Jocelyn Goldfein, la Vice-prsidente et Directrice Gnrale de la division des postes de travail pour entreprises de VMware. "Les clients savent qu'ils doivent mettre  jour leurs postes de travail pour rester comptitifs et continuer  bnficier de l'assistance utilisateur ncessaire  la poursuite de leurs activits. Mais il leur faut procder aux tests,  la programmation,  la migration et au dploiement de dizaines d'applications tout en assurant une bonne continuit de leur activit. Tout ceci reprsente un ensemble d'initiatives trs ambitieuses qui reboutent  cause de leur prix et de leur dure. La virtualisation des applications grce  ThinApp est une alternative prouve pour aider les entreprises  relever ce dfi et  atteindre leurs objectifs stratgiques rapidement et  moindre cot."

"Selon l'IDC, les professionnels du march devraient opter massivement pour Windows 7, mais les problmes de compatibilit avec les applications existantes vont apparatre et gner cette migration pendant les prochaines annes. Le recours  la virtualisation des applications deviendra donc un impratif pour beaucoup d'organisations cherchant  rduire la complexit et le cot du dploiement de suites logicielles sur un environnement Windows 7", affirme le vice-prsident de Systems Software, Al Gillen. "Les solutions de virtualisation d'applications telles que VMware ThinApp 4.5 peuvent rsoudre les problmes les plus complexes lis  une migration et apportent  leurs utilisateurs une meilleure gestion de leur infrastructure applicative pour mener  bien cette opration."

Quelques fonctionnalits nouvelles sur VMware ThinApp 4.5 :

         Simplification de la migration des applications vers Windows 7, rduction des cots et des tests de rgression afin d'acclrer le dploiement des applications sur un nouvel OS et minimisation des risques d'indisponibilit

Support tendu de Windows en mode 64 bits, support des architectures 32 et 64 bits de Windows NT  Windows 7 et sur Windows Server 2008 R2

         Mises  jour simplifie des anciennes applications ThinApp grce  Relink, possibilit de convertir les applications ThinApps existantes au format ThinApp 4.5 sans avoir besoin des fichiers projets associs

         Acclrateur de performances optimis, rduction de l'usage du fichier de pagination pour les applications virtuelles, jusqu' 50 % de rduction des temps de rponse des applications et de l'usage de la bande passante

Scurisation du fichier journal dans un registre, protection de l'intgrit du fichier journal dans un registre et limination des problmes de fichiers corrompus suite  un crash du systme
Perfectionnement du systme d'assistance, partage de paramtres et de mthodes pour crer des packages d'applications sur le portail de la communaut d'utilisateurs de ThinApp

VMware ThinApp isole les applications de leurs environnements d'exploitation tout en optimisant leur compatibilit et leur administration avec les divers systmes d'exploitation de l'entreprise. En permettant aux organisations de grer et de mettre  disposition leurs applications  partir d'une mme source, VMware ThinApp rationalise la scurit, les mises  jour, les patches et la performance applicative. De plus, la solution dlivre instantanment les applications  n'importe quel support physique. Le rsultat est une rduction significative des cots de gestion des applications (jusqu' 60 % en moins). Grce  la compatibilit entre les diffrents systmes d'exploitation, ThinApp stabilise galement les investissements faits sur des applications existantes ou personnalises indpendamment du systme d'exploitation hte. Les entreprises envisageant une mise  niveau vers Windows 7 peuvent viter les surcots lis  une nouvelle phase de programmation, de test et de certification des applications existantes sur ce nouveau systme d'exploitation grce  VMware ThinApp.

*Prix et disponibilit*

VMware ThinApp 4.5 est commercialement disponible auprs de VMware et de ses partenaires OEM et de son rseau de distribution dans la plupart des pays. VMware ThinApp Suite est propos au prix de 5000$. VMware ThinApp est inclus dans le pack View Premier  250$ par utilisateur simultan.

Pour plus d'informations : http://blogs.vmware.com/thinapp/2010...whats-new.html

*A propos de VMware*

VMware conoit des solutions de virtualisation dinfrastructures informatiques dentreprise qui aident les services informatiques  doper la performance de leur entreprise, quelle quen soit lenvergure. Des entreprises de toute taille font confiance  VMware et  sa plate-forme de virtualisation leader de lindustrie, VMware vSphere, pour rduire leurs investissements et leurs cots dexploitation, garantir la continuit de leurs oprations, renforcer leur scurit et adopter un fonctionnement plus cologique. A lheure o la virtualisation sinscrit parmi les principales priorits des DSI, VMware simpose comme le plus grand fournisseur de solutions sur ce march avec un chiffre daffaires de 2 milliards de dollars en 2009 et plus de 170 000 clients et 25 000 partenaires. Bas dans la Silicon Valley, VMware dispose de bureaux partout dans le monde. Pour en savoir plus, consultez son site Web  ladresse www.vmware.com.

VMware est une marque dpose ou une marque VMware, Inc. aux tats-Unis et/ou dans dautres juridictions. Toutes les autres marques et tous les autres noms mentionns sont des marques dposes par leurs propritaires respectifs. Lutilisation du terme partenaire ou  partenariat  ne signifie pas quil existe un partenariat ou une socit liant VMware et lautre entreprise mentionne.

----------

